# Free yoga vids lots of em



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

http://yogayak.com/

I used these this am and enjoyed my morning yoga immensely......... hope someone here can enjoy it too.
Natalia


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I'm saving up my swag points to get some yoga blocks from Amazon, since the last thing I am is flexible, but I really enjoy yoga and it helps my back.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks! I love yoga. When I lived somewhere that classes were available my nickname was Gumby...lol.


----------

